
Palantir to relocate headquarters from Silicon Valley to Colorado - j_shi
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/19/palantir-headquarters-moves-from-silicon-valley-to-colorado.html
======
legerdemain
Palantir's had a large, well-appointed, and almost entirely empty office on
Blake Street in Denver for years, while hiring in Palo Alto has slowed to a
crawl, compared to its offices in New York and London. Palo Alto isn't in
proximity to any of Palantir's major clients, not since Fox poached one of
Palantir's senior biz dev leads to be their CISO and then fired Palantir as a
vendor.

A little curious what's going to happen to the legacy Gotham product, which is
the bread and butter of their government work and is an insane ball of
spaghetti code that runs on the shoulders of a few veeery long-tenured
employees who all have Bay Area houses and kids now.

Ultimately, this is just admitting something that's been a reality for years.
For all their claims to their employees that "Palo Alto will always be our
home," this is just another example of Palantir's motto of "strong opinions,
weakly held."

------
hdhjsss
> Thiel’s move may have been made because of “backlash from tech industry
> peers, particularly within Facebook’s ranks,” for supporting Trump and that
> he was “surprised by what he called a ‘visceral reaction’ in socially
> liberal Silicon Valley to his support of the president.”

I wonder if he is still surprised.

------
magneticnorth
This article is mostly quoting a 2013 interview & 2018 article about Peter
Thiel and why he thinks the bay area isn't a great place for startup employees
(housing costs) and for him personally (a Trump supporter).

As far as I can tell, no one from Palantir has commented publicly about this
specific move, but I did find the linked article in the Denver business
journal to be a bit more illuminating - e.g. Denver was aware of the move but
didn't provide incentives.
[https://www.bizjournals.com/denver/news/2020/08/19/palantir-...](https://www.bizjournals.com/denver/news/2020/08/19/palantir-
peter-thiel-alex-karp-headquarters-denver.html)

~~~
OldHand2018
> "We haven't picked a place yet, but it's going to be closer to the East
> Coast than the West Coast,” Karp said during the interview. “If I had to
> guess, I would guess something like Colorado."

Please consider filing a bug against your GIS module.

